# HEY!!!!! Make this Better!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 27, 2005)

*turning on chaser lights* *USING GAME SHOW HOST VOICE*

After making a dish do you ever wonder... "How could this be any better"?  
Well we will post a BASIC list of ingredients, I ask all of you to help out and tell us how to "Make this Better"!
Remember.... it has to include just the basics. I really feel that it will help at LEAST myself. Inspire my cooking and give me ideas. Fill in with spices, other ingredients and cooking technique.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 27, 2005)

Black beans and eggs with garlic. Can you "Make this Better"??


----------



## auntdot (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry Sushi, I am not sure I know the rules.

If I can use other ingredients, those led me to black beans and rice (moros y cristianos) served with Cuban picadillo (using the garlic) topped with a fried egg.

Rats, I am sorry we already have a menu for today.


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 27, 2005)

*Huevos rancheros the right way*: refry the black beans (I've got a post on that elsewhere) with a little "breakfast sausage patty" crumbled into it for a meaty, rich flavor. Scramble two eggs sunnyside up. In a sauce pan sautee the garlic, some finely diced onion, a couple of diced and mashed tomatos and maybe one jalapeno. Heat up about 4 corn tortillas. 

Serving: "In the left corner we have delicious black beans with a little crumbled white cheese on top and several tortilla chips stuck into it... in the right corner we have piled the 4 tortillas, put the two eggs on top and then topped that with the ranchero sauce... get ready to rumble!!!". Basically what will happen is that the egg yolk and ranchero sauce will soak up into the tortillas like maple on pancakes giving you a hearty truck stop breakfast. 

Option the second:



Personally I would go for some "red rice" which mixes rice, egg and some cayenne based sauce such as crystal, texas pete or franks red hot. Then I put some garlic in the oven to get it all soft and smokey and mash that into my rice. Lastly a big 13 oz can of goya black beans with all liquid included... unless I fry it a little on the side first with some sausage to give it extra flavor.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 27, 2005)

Sushi, you turned me on. The idea of being given ingredients and asked to make a dish is fun. Thanks.

I might make crepes with very finely diced red and green peppers (number one, the eggs).

In a bit of butter would slightly saute the garlic (item number two) and add a strained can of black beans (number three) with a bit of the liquid.

When warm, would mash the beans until smooth and add finely diced onion (I want them a bit crispy).

Would then make a 'burrito' with the beans and crepes.

Cut them at an angle in the middle, place on a plate, and top one half with a cheese sauce and the other with a tomato based sauce.

Garnish with a bit of parsley and it sounds OK to me.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 27, 2005)

A glass of cold V8 juice on the side??


----------



## kleenex (Mar 27, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Black beans and eggs with garlic. Can you "Make this Better"??



Add some Ancho chili powder and some red pepper flakes.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 27, 2005)

Hehe...you didn't say what KIND of black beans so I'm using the Chinese kind...  

Grilled Tenderloin of Pork with a Kochujang Bernaise Sauce and Garlic-Black Bean Vinaigrette


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds lovely, ironchef.  Glad to see you back among us more often.

But I am still waiting for that pancetta with risotto recipe you promised to post some months back.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2005)

Swap out the breakfast sausage with Chorizo and I'll take Lugaru's idea.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kleenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Swap out the breakfast sausage with Chorizo and I'll take Lugaru's idea.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




An all meat Chorizo or an all vegetable Chorizo??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 28, 2005)

YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Those are really good ideas....... which I will use on Monday morning actually!!  

Anyother ideas for the beans and eggs?

Does anyone else have ideas for another round? Remember you can only choose 3 ingredients to start another round.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 28, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Black beans and eggs with garlic. Can you "Make this Better"??


 
Sorry sush, do not think anthing would make that combination better, sounds weird  .


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 28, 2005)

How about scallops, onions and roma tomatos?

Can you make this better?


----------



## jkath (Mar 28, 2005)

ooooh oooooh! Can I play?
(don't like scallops, so I can't help ya there....)

but how about this:

Fettucine, fresh artichoke, portabellos

(trying to imitate sushi's game-show voice, "Make That Better!"


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 28, 2005)

Oooh, you kinda stole my thunder, Jkath! I was gonna suggest a spicy tomato-cream sauce with scallops over fettucini!


----------



## jkath (Mar 28, 2005)

perfect! Then we'll dice/saute the portabellos and sprinkle on top, and then take the freshly cooked artichoke heart, douse it in butter and that will be on top.

(only mine will be sans seafood, okay?)


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow! That's a great idea, Jkath! What do you think about a few shreds of Romano? If you don't want your scallops, can I have them?


----------



## jkath (Mar 28, 2005)

Romano - perfecto!


take my scallops! Please!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 28, 2005)

Mmm, sea bugs!


----------



## ironchef (Mar 29, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> ooooh oooooh! Can I play?
> (don't like scallops, so I can't help ya there....)
> 
> but how about this:
> ...


 
Aww...that's already too easy since you have the fettucine included. Leave the starch out next time and it's a lot more challenging.  




> How about scallops, onions and roma tomatos?


 
Pan Seared Scallops with CONFIT OF TOMATO AND ONION, Truffle Sauce, and Chive Oil

Fresh Diver Scallop Carpaccio with Caramelized Cippolini Onions, Tomato Concasse, and Blood Orange Vinaigrette

Pan Seared Scallop and Foie Gras with a Pancetta, Tomato, and Sweet Onion Ragout

Fresh Diver Scallop Ceviche with Sweet Onion, Roma Tomato, Serrano Chili, and a Ginger-Citrus Vinaigrette

Fresh Diver Scallop Tartare with Shaved Vidallia Onion, Oven Roasted Tomato, and Osetra Caviar


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 29, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> How about scallops, onions and roma tomatos?
> 
> Can you make this better?


 
Sush, everything is better with garlic, and add marjarom or thyme or both.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 29, 2005)

> Caramelized Cippolini Onions



What kind of onions???


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 29, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> What kind of onions???


 
I usually carmelize shallots until crispy and use as a garnish, wonderfull, try it.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 30, 2005)

Cippolini onions are small, flat, sweet Italain onions. See below:http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3190/is_15_33/ai_54397964


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 31, 2005)

Iron Chef that sounds WONDERFUL! And same with Jkath too.  




> Mmm, sea bugs!


LOL! You kill me man!    

*Ok... Ok..... here are 3 other ingredients.*
*Rosemary, Chicken and olives.*

You folks were amazing with the other recipes and I actually tried some of the ideas too. I feel this keeps my brain sharp and helps me to be more creative too.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 31, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Iron Chef that sounds WONDERFUL! And same with Jkath too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Rosemary, Chicken, and Olives eh? I'll take a stab at that...


Garlic and Herb Pan Roasted Free-Range Chicken with Nicoise Olive and Caper Jus


Pan Seared Roulade of Chicken with Goat Cheese, Anchovy, Pinenuts, Gaeta Olives, with a Rosemary-Merlot Reduction


Braised "Whole" Free-Range Chicken with Spanish Olives, Plum Tomatoes, and Fresh Herbs


Grilled Rosemary-Garlic Marinated Chicken Breast with a Nicoise Olive Butter Sauce and Fricasse of Tomato and Fennel


----------



## jkath (Mar 31, 2005)

how about jazzing these up?

ham butt
onions
rice


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 1, 2005)

> Rosemary, Chicken, and Olives eh? I'll take a stab at that...
> 
> 
> Garlic and Herb Pan Roasted Free-Range Chicken with Nicoise Olive and Caper Jus
> ...




Wow...... Iron Chef this is too easy for you!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> how about jazzing these up?
> 
> ham butt
> onions
> rice


 
smoke that butt
carmelize those onions

shred cooked meat and add it and onions to cooked rice.  Or stir fry rice in ham fat with some scallions and pineapple chunks.


----------



## jkath (Apr 1, 2005)

sounds good, mudbug! Now, where's your 3 ingredients?


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 1, 2005)

Personally I would cube that ham, fry it up with some extra veggies and curry powder. This would go stir fried with some good fried rice or fried ramen.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 2, 2005)

eggs
chicken
red onion


----------



## jkath (Apr 2, 2005)

*eggs, chicken & red onion...*
** 
*1. Dredge the chicken breasts in egg & flour & pepper, then sautee onions in evoo w/garlic oil. Fry up those babies!*
** 
*2. Marinate chicken/onions in balsamic w/fresh basil, then add to your eggy omelette*
** 
*3. Hard boil egg, then slice up & add to grilled chicken breast and fresh sliced red onion on top of spinach salad with my special dressing (I posted it some time ago, so here it is again)*
*and add sliced strawberries and chunks of boursin cheese.*
** 
*My special dressing:*
*Microwave 1/2 c. sugar with 1/2 c. apple cider vinegar till boiling. Add 1 c. veg. oil, & pepper to taste.*
** 
*Shake each time you use it. (It is imperitave that you boil the first items, or you'll get a granular dressing)*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 2, 2005)

I was going to mention an omelette too, jkath. Spice up the chicken a bit, sautee the red onion with some peppers and add some monterey jack, kind of a Southwest Omelette thing?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 21, 2005)

Jkath, that sounds great!


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

Thanks! 
I'm so glad you dredged up this thread! 

I was just thinking about this one today. It reminds me of the show they used to have on foodtv with Cissy Biggers called "Ready, Set... Cook!" Anyone remember that? Each contestant would buy 5 food items that don't normally go together, and they'd each be assigned a pro chef. In 30 minutes, they'd have to work with the chef to prepare a dish using all ingredients and then the audience would taste it and vote.

Okay, lets play your game again!

chocolate
apple
lime

there's a weird combo...who can make something out of this trio?


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I'm so glad you dredged up this thread!
> 
> I was just thinking about this one today. It reminds me of the show they used to have on foodtv with Cissy Biggers called "Ready, Set... Cook!" Anyone remember that? Each contestant would buy 5 food items that don't normally go together, and they'd each be assigned a pro chef. In 30 minutes, they'd have to work with the chef to prepare a dish using all ingredients and then the audience would taste it and vote.
> ...


 
Anybody feel like Mexican?

Ancho and Pasilla Chili Rubbed Grilled Pork Tenderloin with a Chocolate Mole Sauce and Lime-Mint-Apple-Jicama Relish.


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

*WoW!!!*
I am so impressed!
I never would have thought of that but I certainly would gobble that one down!

Okay, ironchef, your turn.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

poach the eggs, add LOTS of garlic to the beans, plus white pepper, and serve beans alongside eggs. buttered toast on the side. 
easy and TNT.


----------



## ironchef (May 22, 2005)

Alright, use these three ingredients:

*Sunchokes*
*Chantrelle Mushrooms*
*John Dory*


----------



## Dove (May 22, 2005)

Do you think Splenda would work?? No need to boil  splenda..
marge


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

oooooooh...hard one - anyone got an idea?


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

i''m stumped. let me think.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

ah-ha! throw it over linguine with some olive oil and parm. reg.!


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

I'm still thinking, but afraid I'm stumped - I don't eat seafood, and am just learning to eat mushrooms! Ironchef, you're a pro at this game!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 25, 2005)

What are Sunchokes???


----------



## kitchenelf (May 25, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Alright, use these three ingredients:
> 
> *Sunchokes*
> *Chantrelle Mushrooms*
> *John Dory*



Don't know if this would work but make a puree out of the sunchokes (little bit of cream,  butter, salt) for a drizzle on the plate OR add the sunchokes to a beurre blanc (we used to make a cucumber beurre blanc - do the same with the sunchokes), still drizzling this on the plate or use as a coulis.

Grill the John Dory with appropiate seasonings OR poach either in wine or apple juice and use the chanterelles in a sauce made with some veal stock, cream,  some sort of alcohol whether it be Jack Daniels, Port, or wine and appropriate seasonings.

Ironchef - you can tell me if this would even work.


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Don't know if this would work but make a puree out of the sunchokes (little bit of cream, butter, salt) for a drizzle on the plate OR add the sunchokes to a beurre blanc (we used to make a cucumber beurre blanc - do the same with the sunchokes), still drizzling this on the plate or use as a coulis.
> 
> Grill the John Dory with appropiate seasonings OR poach either in wine or apple juice and use the chanterelles in a sauce made with some veal stock, cream, some sort of alcohol whether it be Jack Daniels, Port, or wine and appropriate seasonings.
> 
> Ironchef - you can tell me if this would even work.


 
KElf, I think your first idea about making a puree would work the best. Lay the John Dory over that then lace it with the chantrelle sauce.


----------



## ironchef (May 25, 2005)

Okay, let's try these three ingredients:

*Lychee*
*Monkfish*
*Pancetta*


----------



## kitchenelf (May 25, 2005)

I know I'm not as creative as all of your recipes but - what comes to mind with this is an appetizer - maybe skewers with a strip of pancetta - skew the end, piece of monkfish, pull pancetta back over skewer and then another piece of monkfish - kind of like it is weaving around the monkfish - then do a lychee salsa. I'd give anything to get my hands on fresh lychee nuts.

I am using just the 3 ingredients listed - I guess I can add to it???


----------



## ironchef (May 26, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I know I'm not as creative as all of your recipes but - what comes to mind with this is an appetizer - maybe skewers with a strip of pancetta - skew the end, piece of monkfish, pull pancetta back over skewer and then another piece of monkfish - kind of like it is weaving around the monkfish - then do a lychee salsa. I'd give anything to get my hands on fresh lychee nuts.
> 
> I am using just the 3 ingredients listed - I guess I can add to it???


 
You can add whatever you want to the dish, as long as the three ingredients listed have the predominant flavor and/or are the featured items.


----------



## ironchef (May 30, 2005)

For KElf or anyone else, three more ingredients to try.

*Pork Cheeks*
*Tatsoi*
*Chili Ahumado*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2005)

I dont know what those ingredients are Iron chef..... Im going to look them up though. And when Im finished... prepare for the best...... thingy you have even eatten.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2005)

Ok..... I would simmer the cheeks in water with pepper corns, garlic cloves and rosemarry for 35 minutes.

At the same time I would take the chilies and simmer those with a bit of onion, carrots, unsalted butter, chicken broth, tomatillos, cilantro and a can of beer.

And at the same time I would put the Bok Choy in foil wrappers with butter, salt and garlic.

I would proceed to heat the oven at 300 degrees. Put the cheeks in the pan and punch a few holes in it. Throw in the Chilie mixture. and put the Bok Choy wrappers in the pan too, poking a hole in each. Cover the whole darn thing and wait about 1.5 hours.


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

wow! I'm impressed!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey.... who moved the thread?   I was looking for it all over the place.   I thought because it is about food and recipes it would be better in the GENERAL COOKING QUESTIONS area. *shrug*


----------



## ironchef (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmm, was wondering where this went. Hey Sushi, good job to research the ingredients. At least know you know what they are. Did you every find out what "sunchokes" were? 

Anyway, here's three more:

*Salsify*
*Kumamoto Oysters*
*Mache*


----------



## jkath (Jun 6, 2005)

I must say all three ingredients are those I've never heard of. Especially Mache. To me, that is the word that follows "Papier". But I did a bit of research and here's what I'd make:

First, I'd peel and boil the salsify's root. Then, I'd mash it along with some freshly boiled artichoke heart, and then shape them into patties and fry them. 
I'd lay those across the delicate Mache leaves, which would be barely drizzled with a lemon vinagrette. 
Next to it would be a chilled soup, made with the shucked kumamoto oysters, lemon juice, hot pepper sauce and haas avocados. 

Sadly, I'd have to ladle out a bowl of the soup before the addition of the oysters to taste it (No seafood for me).



This is really fun - and educational!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, here is three more:

*Peppercress*
*Moi (hint, it's a fish)*
*Picholine Olives*


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

You forgot to tell me if that recipe would work, ironchef....or were you just being polite?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2005)

I think it would work. The only thing that might be iffy is the soup. Kumamoto's are very delicate in flavor and texture--they're not hearty like say, Pacific Oysters--so it would be a challenge to balance the flavors for the soup.


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool! Thanks! (keep in mind I've never had an oyster, so it was kind of hard figuring that one out....)


----------

